# Ein Tag am Forellensee



## Matthias_R (15. November 2020)

Sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht. Hintergrund war, Junior (12) mal mit einer leichten Spinnflitsche werfen üben zu lassen. Das ist in freier Wildbahn bei und ja nicht erlaubt, und Trockenangeln ist für abenteuerlustige Jungs demotivierend. 
Also losgezogen,  zu einem Anbieter mit Kiloabrechnung (die scheinen mir ökonomisch mehr auf Fangerfolg der Gäste ausgerichtet zu sein als welche mit Zeitabrechnung)
Der Betreiber war ausgesprochen nett, und das Flair der Anlage ganz ansprechend.  Das Beißverhalten sehr mau. Kleine Spinner, kleine Gufis und Tauwurm kam zum Einsatz, später Bienenmadenmodelle aus Gummi, an gezuppelter Pose.
Es wurden schlussendlich 5 Forellen, bei 2 Ruten. Manche fingen besser, andere schlechter. Es wäre Laichzeit, und die Fische hätten Sex im Kopp. Kann sein, der Rogen lief manchem Fisch von allein raus. 
Ich war von den Forellen enttäuscht.  Eine 30 cm Plötze oder Barsch gehen ganz anders ab. Selbst eine außen gehakte Lachsforelle (geschätzte 60 bis 70 cm) stellte meine UL-Rute vor kein Problem.  Das Vieh war halt nur schwer.
2 Forellen gabs zum Abendbrot.  In Alufolie im Ofen. Geschmacklich keine Offenbarung,  und von der Fleischkonsistenz...
Ich hab mich nach meinem Hecht oder den Barschen gesehnt. 
Fazit: Havel und ihre Seen und Kanäle sind schöner, und wenn es was zu verwerten  gibt, ist das besser.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2020)

Aber für deinen Sohn sicherlich ein Erlebnis gewesen, praxiorientiert und erfolgreich Spinnfischen üben zu können.
Unkomplizert und gut!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. November 2020)

Praxis am Wasser - top! 
Das glaube ich, mit der Fleischqualität. Anlagen mit "Laichbombern" meide ich. Lieber eine kräftige 500-Gramm-Forelle als ein fettes Fünf-Kilo-Exemplar voll mit Eiern. Mein "Stammsee" in Süddänemark nahm schon früh Abstand von den dicken Dingern. 
Ja, Barsch ist auch einer meiner Lieblingsfische auf dem Teller.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Auf einen ganzen Tag  am Forellensee habe ich es nie gebracht. Zweimal je einen halben Nachmittag und dann enden die Erfahrungen mit Forellenteichen auch schon wieder. Ich habe damals Freunde begleitet, die ihren Schein noch nicht gemacht hatten. Also war das nahe Tirol die einzige Lösung. 5 Fische pro Besuch frei und der Rest nach Gewicht. Ich habe gefliegelt, weil da eine ganze Weiherseite dafür reserviert war. Viel Platz und kein Gedränge. Nach einer halben Stunde war das Kontingent erfüllt und ich habe mich aufs beobachten und beraten verlegt.

Und obwohl die Anlage wirklich sauber ist, die Fische in wirklich sauberem Wasser gezogen werden, ist es keine besondere Sache, sie zu essen. Überhaupt kein Vergleich zu einem Fisch aus einem natürlichen Gewässer. Nur von Pellets kommt eben nicht viel.

Aber den Kandidaten hat es Spass gemacht und darauf kam es an. So wie bei dir und deinem Sohnemann. Petri Heil!


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

mal ne Frage zu den kommerziellen Forellenteichen.

Wie ist es da eigentlich mit Montageverlust bzw. wie wird damit umgegangen in der Regel?


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2020)

Deniz, ich verstehe die Frage nicht wirklich.

Wenn man einen Fisch verliert, ist idR. das Vorfach unter dem Spiro/der Pose gerissen.

Das nimmt der Fisch dann mit auf die Reise...

Und weil man das Vorfach immer schwächer wählt, kommt es in 99% auch nicht zu größeren Verlusten.

Ich hatte mal eine abgerissene Montage ( Pose zog Ihre Bahn über den Teich , unten die gehakte Forelle ) gezielt überworfen,

hakte die Schnur unterhalb der Pose und konnte den Fisch keschern.

Kurz danach kam ein Jungangler und meinte, ob er seine Pose zurückhaben darf.

Hat er nat. bekommen - den Fisch aber nicht 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

Meinte wie das vom Betrieb her geregelt ist.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel an so nem Teich sagen wir auf Grund angel und die gesamte Montage abreiße - kann mir vorstellen dass die Teichbesitzer über sowas net erfreut sind.


----------



## Matthias_R (24. November 2020)

Wo verliert man denn beim Angeln in freier Wildbahn sein Zeug? Szeinpackungen, Äste, Fahrräder, Einkaufswägen...
Das kann man in der Teichwirtschaft ja weitgehend ausschließen. Und wenn dochmal ein dünnes Vorfach in einer stärkeren Pflanze hängt, na mein Gott...
Dass Dir nicht die ganze Montage flöten geht, kannst Du  ja mit der Materialzusammenstellung beeinflussen.


----------



## Matthias_R (24. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber den Kandidaten hat es Spass gemacht und darauf kam es an. So wie bei dir und deinem Sohnemann. Petri Heil!


Danke. Wir waren etwas später wieder in freier Wildbahn angeln. Bissfrequenz und kulinarisches Ergebnis waren besser. Und vielleicht bekommt Sohnemann auchmal die leichte Barschflitsche in die Hand, wenn´s keiner sieht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2020)

SChwaaaaarrrzanngleralaaarrrrmmm 

R.S.


----------



## Matthias_R (24. November 2020)

Nicht doch... seine Friedfischerlaubnis hat Sohnemann ja. Und die kleinen DS-Haken sind ja auch nicht größer als ein besserer Wurmhaken. Und DS kann man gut mit Tauis bestücken....


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

DS ist ein simples Paternosterrig - man darf es nur nicht mit der "Aktivität der Führung" übertreiben.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2020)

Nachtrag zu den Teichforellen: heute eine aus dem Tiefkühlfach genommen und filetiert. Auf der Haut gebraten,  nach altherkömmlicher 3S-Behandlung.
Nie wieder Teichforelle. Mir schmecken die einfach nicht. Mal sehen, was mit den letzten beiden wird. Bin für Anregungen offen. Zur Not Buletten. 
Kein Vergleich zu den Barschen oder dem einen oder andern Hecht,  was man so beim Gufiangeln in der Havel so ans Band bekommt.


----------



## el.Lucio (29. November 2020)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was mit den letzten beiden wird. Bin für Anregungen offen. Zur Not Buletten.


Filetieren und beizen, nach "graved Lachs" Art. Danach aufs Frühstücksbrötchen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. November 2020)

In den T.R.O.mit rauch veredeln und noch mal probieren .Oder

In Alufolie mit Butter und gewürzen im Bauch in den Backofen.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2020)

TRO habe ich nicht,  und wäre wohl angesichts der Witterung eher keine Option. Füllung, Alufolie und Ofen hatten wir, war aus meiner Sicht eher ein Desaster. 
Gravad Forelle ist eine interessante Option,  wird demnächst versucht.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich war als Jugendlicher *nur* an Forellenseen angeln...

seit ich dieses Jahr den Schein habe und an Main und Co angeln tue kann ich mir gar net mehr vorstellen an nem kommerziellen Teich zu angeln


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (14. Dezember 2020)

Entschuldigung. 
Falsches forum.


----------

